# 1adf1's one day i will be strong blog



## 1adf1 (Jun 15, 2010)

ok so my quest for power has begun i am looking to tern from weak to strong and one day i will compete in power and strongman compensations.

stats

Height: 6.2" (189cm)

Weight: 174lb

Body fat %: 15% (maximuscle website)

Chest: 93cm

Arms: 28cm

Hips: 103cm

Waist: 84cm

Thighs: 52cm

Calves: 36cm

Forearms: 21cm

Shoulders: 114cm

Neck: 39cm

i will be working out Monday, Wednesday, Friday carrying out a 5x5 full body workout

short term goals (mid September)

Squat 1x5 80kg

Bench Press 1x5 60kg

T-bar Rows 1x5 80kg (3 plates)

Deadlifts 1x5 105kg

Overhead press 1x5 40kg

Medium term goals (June 2012)

Squat 1x5 140kg

Bench Press 1x5 100kg

T-bar Rows 1x5 120kg (5 plates)

Deadlifts 1x5 180kg

Overhead press 1x5 75kg


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

good luck with your goals mate


----------



## 1adf1 (Jun 15, 2010)

thanks for that i think if i set up this blog, keep putting down what i do and when i work out then i could look back over time and see how iv improved and well hope it will help with my goals.

today's work out

Squat 5x5 67.5kg

Bench Press 5x5 47.5kg

T-bar Rows 5x5 57.5kg


----------



## 1adf1 (Jun 15, 2010)

just got back from the gym 

squat 5x5 70kg

Overhead Press 5x5 25kg

Deadlifts 2x5 85kg

now protein shake

3 weetabix

2 choco weetabix

10pm itv4 Rambo III

protein shake bed

what a life


----------



## shane89 (Apr 30, 2011)

are you thinking about taking any steroids in the future mate, out of curiosity


----------



## 1adf1 (Jun 15, 2010)

shane22 said:


> are you thinking about taking any steroids in the future mate, out of curiosity


not for a now but may do l8ter in life


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

yer very good luck man, best way to keep track of your progress


----------



## 1adf1 (Jun 15, 2010)

ok so today's workout didn't go that well dident feel like i had any strength in me what so ever

Squat 5x5 72.5kg (4th set only managed 3 reps but trousers did rip on the last rep and the 5th set managed the 5 reps just)

Bench Press 5x5 50kg (managed 4 reps on 5th set)

T-bar Rows 5x5 60kg


----------



## SamG (May 12, 2009)

Keep it up lad, look forward to seeing the progress.


----------



## 1adf1 (Jun 15, 2010)

just want to thank everyone for the good looks so far and well any advice will be appreciated 

and think this blog is going to help allot with tracking my progress


----------



## SamG (May 12, 2009)

Whats your diet going to be looking like to compliment the training?


----------



## 1adf1 (Jun 15, 2010)

SamG said:


> Whats your diet going to be looking like to compliment the training?


just using an app on my phone that counts my Kcal, protein, carbs and fat.

at the moment im getting 3200 kcal a day with approx 200g protein, 100g from fat and the rest carbs to hit my Kcal intake. but am going to look at raising it next Sunday depending on how much weight i have put on.

but eating what ever not realy a big fan of processed unhealthy foods anyway.

most food is weetabix, potato, sweet potato, pasta, rice, chicken, red meat and well got 2 have some frout and veg in there as well but just what ever i feel like. iv always eaten healthy just never eaten enuff


----------



## 1adf1 (Jun 15, 2010)

ok not the best of weekends went out and got drunk hardly eaten anything and lost some weight however look better for it as my belly dont look as big.

did get sun burn tho :/


----------



## SamG (May 12, 2009)

No shame in that. Its important to have fun in life too so dont give it a second thought. The weight will come back on too just at hard for the rest of the week!


----------



## 1adf1 (Jun 15, 2010)

SamG said:


> No shame in that. Its important to have fun in life too so dont give it a second thought. The weight will come back on too just at hard for the rest of the week!


ya was a relay good weekend i needed it 2 be fair and i no i can put the weight on easy just gona try and slightly clean up my bulk still probably put abit of fat on again but well thats not hard 2 lose just gona try not to put so much on so quickly


----------



## 1adf1 (Jun 15, 2010)

was going to work out yesterday but wasn't feeling that good so went today.

Squat 5x5 72.5kg

Overhead press 5x5 27.5kg

deadlifts 1 90kg then belt broke (cheep my protein belt)


----------



## 1adf1 (Jun 15, 2010)

ok so today's workout was...

Squat 5x5 75kg

Bench Press 5x5 50kg (4 reps managed on last set racked 30 sec break then one rep) will be doing 50kg again due to having to take a break on my last set

T-bar Rows 5x5 62.5kg


----------



## 1adf1 (Jun 15, 2010)

ok so today is my gym day but been doing lots of work in the garden from cutting down trees, digging and moving soil, mixing cement ect so im going to take a day off from the gym thinking i will have done enuff heavy lifting for today when i have finished


----------



## 1adf1 (Jun 15, 2010)

ok so watched the history of worlds strongest man on tv today and was inspired may not be aiming to be as strong as them but that sort of thing is what i would love to be like down the line and well one day *i will* compete in powerlifting and or strongman competitions.

ok so still following the stronglifts 5x5 routine and my lifts today where

Squat 5x5 77.5kg (on last set the 4th rep i almost lost balance but recovered then pushed out the 5th rep)

Overhead press 5x5 30kg (failed last set managed 4 reps, done a 6th set and managed 3 reps)

Deadlifts 2x5 90kg (done easy using a sumo deadlifts stance and normal grip) was playing around with grips and stances in the past but feel more cumftable with sumo deadlifts.


----------



## 1adf1 (Jun 15, 2010)

ok so todays workout was as followed

Squat 5x5 80kg (4th set managed 4 reps, 5th set managed 3 reps)

Squat 10 reps 80kg (2 bungie cords each side)

Bench Press 5x5 50kg

T-bar Rows 5x5 65kg


----------



## 1adf1 (Jun 15, 2010)

ok so todays workout was

Squat 1x5 20kg

Squat 1x5 50kg

Squat 5x5 80kg (last 2 sets only managed 3 reps)

Squat 1x5 80kg (2 bungee cords each side)

Squat 1x5 80kg (3 bungee cords each side)

Overhead press 5x5 30kg (5th set managed 4 reps)

Deadlifts 2x5 95kg (just managed losing grip as hands are on smooth part of the bar)


----------



## 1adf1 (Jun 15, 2010)

ok so todays workout i decided to lower the weight on the legs by 10kg and slowly build it up again to lift the 80kg for 5x5.

Squat 1x5 20kg

Squat 1x5 50kg

Squat 5x5 70kg

Squat 1x5 70kg (2 bungee cords on each side)

Squat 1x5 70kg (3 bungee cords on each side)

bench press 1x5 20kg

bench press 1x5 40kg

bench press 5x5 52.5kg ( 3rd set 4 reps, 4th, 5th set 3 reps)

bench press 2x5 52.5kg (2 bungee cords each side)

bench press 2x5 52.5kg (3 bungee cords each side)

T-bar Rows 5x5 67.5kg


----------



## 1adf1 (Jun 15, 2010)

also worked out the 2 bungee cords each side takes 20kg off weight when on chest 2/3 the way up its full weight

the 3 bungee cords 32.5kg off weight when on chest


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

afternoon buddy just found your log.... subbed


----------



## 1adf1 (Jun 15, 2010)

ok so todays workout was

Squat 1x5 20kg

Squat 1x5 50kg

Squat 5x5 72.5kg

Squat 2x5 72.5kg (2 bungee cords each side)

Squat 2x5 72.5kg (3 bungee cords each side)

Overhead Press 5x5 30kg (3 reps managed on last set)

Overhead Press 1x4 30kg (2 bungee cords each side)

Deadlifts 2x5 100kg


----------



## 1adf1 (Jun 15, 2010)

so my knee caps where acking yesterday along with legs but today just my knee caps where ok but seemed 2 click when moved. so decided to leave my legs for a few days and just done a chest and tri workout and feeling it. dident record lifts


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

you gonna get some pics up fella ?


----------



## Wilson118 (Jul 30, 2011)

uhan said:


> you gonna get some pics up fella ?


Uhan the pic whore :lol:


----------



## 1adf1 (Jun 15, 2010)

ewen said:


> you gonna get some pics up fella ?


1st i got 2 find the usb cable for my camera

2nd when there on my computer how do i put them on here

also changed my workout slightly as it felt it would be better and i am doing high, low, medium leg days

Squat 5 reps 40kg, 50kg, 60kg, 70kg, 80kg

squat 3 reps 80kg

squat 1 rep 80kg

bench press 5 reps 30kg, 32.5kg, 35kg, 37.5kg 40kg

bench press 3 reps 40kg

bench press 1 rep 40kg

T-bar rows 5 reps 40kg, 45kg, 50kg, 55kg, 60kg

T-bar rows 3 reps 60kg

T-bar rows 1 rep 60kg

have dropped the weight down as to work on my form and carry out slower more controlled lifts also only where a belt with the last two set of 5 reps and 3 and 1 reps for squats now instead of all 5 sets.


----------



## 1adf1 (Jun 15, 2010)

just a few pics think i need 2 get a better camera tho :/


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

defo need a better camera but you got a good base to build .


----------



## 1adf1 (Jun 15, 2010)

ewen said:


> defo need a better camera but you got a good base to build .


ya i gust got my phone 2 take pics don't relay have much use for a better camera probably brake it knowing me :/


----------



## 1adf1 (Jun 15, 2010)

todays workout

Squat 5 reps 20kg, 30kg, 40kg, 50kg, 60kg

Squat 3 reps 60kg

Squat 1 rep 60kg

Overhead Press 5 reps 20kg, 22.5kg, 25kg, 27.5kg, 30kg

Overhead Press 3 reps 30kg

overhead press 1 rep 30kg

deadlifts 2x5 100kg (failed lost grip, with sumo deadlifts hands are close together and not on the grip going to slightly widen grip)


----------



## 1adf1 (Jun 15, 2010)

old 24/7/11

Height: 6.2" (189cm)

Weight: 174lb new 180lb

Body fat %: 15% (maximuscle website) new 15.7%

Chest: 93cm new 95cm

Arms: 28cm new 28.5cm

Hips: 103cm new 103.5cm

Waist: 84cm new 86cm

Thighs: 52cm new 55.5cm

Calves: 36cm new 37cm

Forearms: 21cm new 22.5cm

Shoulders: 114cm new 118cm


----------



## 1adf1 (Jun 15, 2010)

still been training but not recording my lifts for awile but

today's workout was

Squat 5 reps 32.5, 42.5, 52.5, 62.5 and 72.5kg

Squat 3, 1 reps 72.5kg

Overhead Press 5 reps 20, 22.5, 25, 27.5, 30kg

Overhead press 3, 1 reps 30kg

Deadlifts 2x5 85kg

droped down all waights to work on form and building back up


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

keep updating your workouts buddy sometimes its a chore but will help long term


----------



## 1adf1 (Jun 15, 2010)

ewen said:


> keep updating your workouts buddy sometimes its a chore but will help long term


yep i had a few things i had 2 sort out but was still training not as much as i could but im 100% now so will be putting everything on here again and training and food up and running well again


----------



## 1adf1 (Jun 15, 2010)

today's workout

Squat 5 reps 35, 45, 55, 65, 75kg

squat 3, 1 reps 75kg

Bench press 5 reps 42.5, 45, 47.5, 50, 52.5kg

Bench Press 3, 1 reps 52.5kg

T-bar Rows 5 reps 50, 55, 60, 65, 70kg

T-bar Rows 3, 1 reps 70kg


----------



## 1adf1 (Jun 15, 2010)

today's workout

Squat 5 reps 37.5, 47.5, 57.5, 67.5, 77.5kg

Squat 3, 1 reps 77.5kg

Overhead press 5 reps 22.5, 25, 27.5, 30, 32.5kg

Overhead press 3, 1 reps 32.5kg

deadlifts 2x5 90kg


----------



## 1adf1 (Jun 15, 2010)

thanks for the likes ewen the lifts still going well the weights increasing again and after a week or so off with only light training the weights dont seem as heavy now so hoping for a fair few pbs in the next few weeks :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

1adf1 said:


> thanks for the likes ewen the lifts still going well the weights increasing again and after a week or so off with only light training the weights dont seem as heavy now so hoping for a fair few pbs in the next few weeks :lol:


good m8 would be cool if you videoed your self too make this log more interesting


----------



## 1adf1 (Jun 15, 2010)

today's workout

Squat 5 reps 40, 50, 60, 70, 80kg

Squat 3, 1 reps 80kg

Bench Press 5 reps 45, 47.5, 50, 52.5, 55kg

Bench Press 3, 1 reps 55kg

T-bar Rows 5 reps 52.5, 57.5, 62.5, 67.5, 72.5kg

T-bar Rows 3, 1 reps 72.5kg (will be doing this weight next time due to struggling on last few sets)

o ya and ewen i will put some videos up soon


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

your getting there fella takes time and effort but its all good stuff :thumb:


----------



## 1adf1 (Jun 15, 2010)

http://s1118.photobucket.com/albums/k601/1adf1/?action=view&current=80kgsquat.mp4

ok 1st video 80kg squat for 5 reps feel free 2 tell me what to do to improve my form 

also how do i put a video on here so you can play it on here and not just the link for it :/


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

good effort .

slow it down (movement not video)

lower the bar down your traps looks like its too high pushing you forward .

lose the belt until its really heavy for you .

otherwise great stuff .


----------



## 1adf1 (Jun 15, 2010)

ewen said:


> good effort .
> 
> slow it down (movement not video) ya i just woached the videos a few times and thort i was going 2 fast
> 
> ...


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

i wouldnt wear the belt until you hit 200kg


----------



## 1adf1 (Jun 15, 2010)

ewen said:


> i wouldnt wear the belt until you hit 200kg


think that mite take me a long time 2 get that high :/ especially without a belt lol think ill just try get away without one for as long as i can until i feel the need 2 use one on my last few sets


----------



## 1adf1 (Jun 15, 2010)

today's workout

Squat 5 reps 42.5, 52.5, 62.5, 72.5, 82.5kg belt for last set (ocd kicking in :no

Squat 3, 1 reps 82.5kg

Overhead Press 5 reps 25, 27.5, 30, 32.5, 35kg

Overhead Press 3, 1 reps 35kg

Deadlift 5 reps 52.5kg no belt

Deadlift 5 reps 95kg belt


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

stumbled across this, subbed in. doing the same routine myself


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

paul81 said:


> stumbled across this, subbed in. doing the same routine myself


the students meet


----------



## 1adf1 (Jun 15, 2010)

paul81 said:


> stumbled across this, subbed in. doing the same routine myself


you got a blog thing going your self wouldn't mind having a read if you have see if i can pick up a thing or 2 :lol:


----------



## 1adf1 (Jun 15, 2010)

ewen said:


> the students meet


feel like iv got 2 impress now :/ o well gona have 2 meet my goals and get massive


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

1adf1 said:


> feel like iv got 2 impress now :/ o well gona have 2 meet my goals and get massive


before was just the intro now the hard work starts


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

ewen said:


> before was just the intro now the hard work starts


teach him well sensei Ewen


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

paul81 said:


> teach him well sensei Ewen


haha its the dreaded alcohol that gets the better of these students , they find the going tough and use beer to wind down `sigh`


----------



## 1adf1 (Jun 15, 2010)

ewen said:


> haha its the dreaded alcohol that gets the better of these students , they find the going tough and use beer to wind down `sigh`


yep not good well last year at uni now, drunk most of the last 2 years so not good :/ but not drunk all summer and put on over a stone of good weight (well most of it good weight), lifting bigger weights so im not going to stop now  and going to up my diet when back at uni eat healtheryer eat bigger  there will be no cake, chocolate, biscuits or ice cream 2 munch on just because its there tho :/


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

1adf1 said:


> yep not good well last year at uni now, drunk most of the last 2 years so not good :/ but not drunk all summer and put on over a stone of good weight (well most of it good weight), lifting bigger weights so im not going to stop now  and going to up my diet when back at uni eat healtheryer eat bigger  there will be no cake, chocolate, biscuits or ice cream 2 munch on just because its there tho :/


just dont think you have to live like a robot chap, or you'll soon start to lose motivation, like myself i've tried to restrict myself to lifting and eating fairly healthy in the week, then relaxing at the weekend. i dont mean like im eating crap like choc cake or stuff like that, but like last night i had a few beers in town with the missis, and tonight i had some southern fried chicken 

i call it bulking food :lol:


----------



## 1adf1 (Jun 15, 2010)

paul81 said:


> just dont think you have to live like a robot chap, or you'll soon start to lose motivation, like myself i've tried to restrict myself to lifting and eating fairly healthy in the week, then relaxing at the weekend. i dont mean like im eating crap like choc cake or stuff like that, but like last night i had a few beers in town with the missis, and tonight i had some southern fried chicken
> 
> i call it bulking food :lol:


KFC is a main part of my bulking diet  dont like drinking at all now last few times i drank i was hung over for 2-3 days each time and hated it :lol: i can go out have a good time without drinking to be fair and if i dont buy cake and that im not 2 bothered if i dont eat any but if its there in front of me ill eat it :/


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

1adf1 said:


> KFC is a main part of my bulking diet  dont like drinking at all now last few times i drank i was hung over for 2-3 days each time and hated it :lol: i can go out have a good time without drinking to be fair and if i dont buy cake and that im not 2 bothered if i dont eat any *but if its there in front of me ill eat it* :/


lol i know what you mean there, im the same with chocolate digestives :lol:

my journals here btw, if you havent seen it http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/139629-lets-give-journo-lark-pop-shall-we.html

might be able to pick up a few hints from some of the knowledgables on here


----------



## 1adf1 (Jun 15, 2010)

paul81 said:


> lol i know what you mean there, im the same with chocolate digestives :lol:
> 
> my journals here btw, if you havent seen it http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/139629-lets-give-journo-lark-pop-shall-we.html
> 
> might be able to pick up a few hints from some of the knowledgables on here


thanks for the link ill read throw it when i have time


----------



## 1adf1 (Jun 15, 2010)

ok today was supposed to be a gym day but for the last 2 days i have been cutting down a big tree chopping it up, splitting the logs for the fire place and well moving them from the front garden to the back garden and stacking them up.

*i am cream crackered*

so will not be going to the gym for the next few days but defiantly been a good work out :thumb:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

1adf1 said:


> ok today was supposed to be a gym day but for the last 2 days i have been cutting down a big tree chopping it up, splitting the logs for the fire place and well moving them from the front garden to the back garden and stacking them up.
> 
> *i am cream crackered*
> 
> so will not be going to the gym for the next few days but defiantly been a good work out :thumb:


get your ass in the gym you lazy sod .


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

ewen said:


> get your ass in the gym you lazy sod .


says the fella who's been dying from man flu


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

paul81 said:


> says the fella who's been dying from man flu


it was spartan flu 10x worse than man flu


----------



## 1adf1 (Jun 15, 2010)

ewen said:


> it was spartan flu 10x worse than man flu


excuses excuses and i done my work out just not in a gym im feeling it all over tho especially in the arms and four arms i couldent grip my self and yank it like a monkey in a mango tree even if i wanted 2 let aloan lift a weight up high enuff 2 put it on the bar :/

my new workout






well inserted of a sledge hammer i got a huge axe and spliting peaces of wood but still fun.

(should not be trusted with an axe tho :whistling: )


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

funny you should post that video i took most of what dezza did added in a few other strongman conditioning exercises and bumped my cv system up .


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

Sorry only to see this, some good starting strength there mate! and derek poundstone is boss!


----------



## 1adf1 (Jun 15, 2010)

ya dereks on of my idles :lol: and well aiming 2 be half as strong as he is one day.

going to go gym tomorrow and well carry on my routine till just before i go back to uni then going to switch it up a bit and add abit of cardio in on Tuesdays and Thursdays.

also when i get to the desired weights for the lifts im going to stay at these weights and build up the amount of reps and sets i do on this weight instead of say 100kg squat for 5, 3, 1 reps going to slowly build it back up to 3x5. then 5x5 

Squat 90kg

Bench press 60kg

T-bar rows 70kg

overhead press 40kg (Seated strict form)


----------



## 1adf1 (Jun 15, 2010)

today's workout

Squat 5 reps 45, 55, 65, 75, 85kg

Squat 3, 1 reps 85kg

Bench Press 5 reps 47.5, 50, 52.5, 55, 57.5kg

Bench Press 3, 1 reps 57.5kg

T-bar rows 5 reps 45, 50, 55, 60, 65kg

T-bar rows 3, 1 reps 65kg


----------



## 1adf1 (Jun 15, 2010)

are you ready for the protein famine



because i am :thumb:


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

1adf1 said:


> are you ready for the protein famine
> 
> View attachment 63103
> 
> ...


jesus H christ, how much did you spend???? :blink:


----------



## 1adf1 (Jun 15, 2010)

put an order in with my protein £106.80 for 5x 5kg bags of unflavored.

the nutrisport 90+ tubs ones empty and the other got about 200g left forgot i had 2 tubs of LA muscle protein from that buy 1 get 1 free offer a few months back

had my bed time shake the other night and thought im nearly out of protein so i started panicking and put a midnight order using the mp price beater putting random uk-m sponsors websites in came across 1 where it was just over £21 for a 5kg bag and ordered 5 to make it up too £100 to get free next day delivery.

woke up the next morning and though wow did i just order 25kg for just over £100 checked my email and i did :lol: got an email from mp saying they took my money out my account but didn't have the weight and flavor options come throw so sent them the invoice they sent me before and then they asked for the link i used in the price beater so i told them and half hour later it was taken of the price beater but got an email saying my order had been processed and sent :lol: i just thourt they would of gave me my money back becose of the mix up witch i would of under stud but well


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

result buddy :thumb:

you gotta start a thread and tell uk-m how great mp really are


----------



## 1adf1 (Jun 15, 2010)

ewen said:


> result buddy :thumb:
> 
> you gotta start a thread and tell uk-m how great mp really are


yep iv done alot of talking up mp of late and well iv never had a problem with them so will stick up for them on some of these lets slag of mp threads :/


----------



## 1adf1 (Jun 15, 2010)

today's workout slightly changes going to aim to get 3x5 then 5x5 on all lifts now on selected weights and carry on the stronglifts 5x5 routeing

Squat 5 reps bar, 50, 70kg

Squat 90kg 5, 4, 2, 2, 1reps

Bench Press 5 reps bar, 40, 50kg

Bench Press 60kg 2, 2, 1, 2, 1reps

T-bar rows 5 reps 40, 55kg

T-bar rows 70kg 4, 4, 4, 3, 2reps (slow steady no movement in the back to lift the weight)


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Good luck with your journey.


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

1adf1 said:


> today's workout slightly changes going to aim to get 3x5 then 5x5 on all lifts now on selected weights and carry on the stronglifts 5x5 routeing
> 
> Squat 5 reps bar, 50, 70kg
> 
> ...


good session ad (i'll call you that, taken from profile name. although i was going to go with Bob)

out of curiosity, what made you go with t-bar rows over bent over rows or upright?


----------



## 1adf1 (Jun 15, 2010)

paul81 said:


> good session ad (i'll call you that, taken from profile name. although i was going to go with Bob)
> 
> out of curiosity, what made you go with t-bar rows over bent over rows or upright?


ya i chose the t-bar rows over bent over rows as i have done t-bar rows in the past and felt comfortable doing them when trying to switch to barbel rows for the stronglifts 5x5 i did not feel as comfortable started to move my back more.

also got a http://www.fitness-superstore.co.uk/back_machines/bodysolid_lat_blaster_bar/7827_p.html so my grip is quite wide.

Alec


----------



## 1adf1 (Jun 15, 2010)

todays workout

Squat 5 reps 50, 70kg

Squat 90kg 5, 4, 3, 3, 2reps

overhead press 5 reps 20, 30kg

overhead press 35kg 4, 2, 1, 2, 2 reps

Deadlift 5 reps 60, 90kg


----------



## 1adf1 (Jun 15, 2010)

frshers flu and i ant even got back 2 uni yet god i hate been ill tryed going gym today done a few squats and had no energy and could not breath :sad:

wnt to be in the gym tho so dosing up on all that flu medison and going to hit the gym hard tomorrow :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

hit the vit c`s m8


----------



## 1adf1 (Jun 15, 2010)

ewen said:


> hit the vit c`s m8


already done so, iv taken 3 of them 1 a day vit c things u dissolve in water + my usual multi vit and think it cleared up abit and well sniffing obas oil like its angelina jolie thongs :whistling:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

m8 i love sniffing thongs i wanna own a laundrette .... i mean olbas oil i love sniffing olbas oil


----------



## 1adf1 (Jun 15, 2010)

ewen said:


> m8 i love sniffing thongs i wanna own a laundrette .... i mean olbas oil i love sniffing olbas oil


as long as they any my thongs i dont mind and well if you smelt myn u wouldent like it the protein farts are burning a hole in all of my pants at the moment


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

i almost threw up in my mouth ...


----------



## 1adf1 (Jun 15, 2010)

ewen said:


> i almost threw up in my mouth ...


sorry about that :/

todays workout

carryed 10 tubes of wood witch weigh about 25-30kg each about 35-40m each this morning legs and back started to feel it so throw in a random chest workout today. off to uni tomorrow so will be starting training again when i have got access to the gym there.

good news is i will be buying all my own food and my diet will there for be alot better as i wont be eating all the food in the house and what ever in the fridge

bench press 50kg 5x5

solder press 30kg 5x5

Sqale crushers 20kg 12, 10, 8


----------



## 1adf1 (Jun 15, 2010)

for anyone that actualy reads this in still alive :lol:

been back at uni since sunday had a few days drinks getting numbers and all that uni stuff. lots of cardio :thumb:

went gym yesterday and trained legs squats and leg press and that same old same old dident put it on here as never bothered to get my internet sorted till now 

but off to the gym now for a back workout will put it down here later.

so im back 2 training hard eating harder :thumb: and maybe a bit of coursework in between mg:


----------



## 1adf1 (Jun 15, 2010)

today's workout

wide grip pull downs

2x5 warm up light and slow

5x5 85lb

t-bar rows

2x5 warm up sets light weight

5x5 62.5kg

deadlifts

1x5 50kg

1x5 60kg

1x5 80kg

1x5 85kg

left my belt at home so just finding what weights are right without it (will not be using till im lifting alot heavier


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

i read this buddy i just dont get much time anymore as i follow a few journals


----------



## 1adf1 (Jun 15, 2010)

ewen said:


> i read this buddy i just dont get much time anymore as i follow a few journals


no worry's just thought id let every one no im not dead thats all :lol:


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

dont let all the uni life (drinking) get in the way of your lifting!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

paul81 said:


> dont let all the uni life (drinking) get in the way of your lifting!!


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

voice of experience


----------



## 1adf1 (Jun 15, 2010)

paul81 said:


> dont let all the uni life (drinking) get in the way of your lifting!!


had my few days not gona go out much now lol going 2 have way to much work this year :/

but least im buying my own food again (stake egg every nite for at least 1 one meal maybe 2) god im living the life


----------

